# Diploma of Community Services In Hobart TAS



## AuSC (Jul 15, 2021)

*CHC52015 Diploma of Community Services
*​If you are looking for a meaningful, rewarding career and want to make a genuine impact on people’s lives, then a career in community services might be your best choice.

*Course Overview *
The qualification reflects the roles of community services, case management and social housing workers involved in the managing, co-ordinating and/or delivering of person – centred services to individuals, groups and communities.
At this level, workers have specialised skills in community services and work autonomously under broad directions from senior management. Workers are usually providing direct support to individuals or groups of individuals. Workers may also have responsibility for the supervision of other workers and volunteers and/ or case management, program coordination or the development of new business opportunities.

*Career Prospective*
Community Workers facilitate community development initiatives and collective solutions within a community to address issues, needs and problems associated with recreational, health, housing, employment and other welfare matters.
You usually need a formal qualification in community services, individual support, social work, social sciences, psychology or another related filed to work as a Community Worker. Vocational Education and Training is a common study pathway. Australian Sovereign College as a private Registered Training Provider (RTO) and Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS) might be just up your alley. Enquiry now and call us at 03 6200 9550 or head to our website to look for more information ausc.edu.au; This is where it starts!
Working in community services position comes with a load of benefits, some of the benefits including;

Fair and competitive salary
Generous and comprehensive leave
Structured progression and professional development opportunities
Flexible working arrangements
Diverse working environment
Job security

Also, as stated by the Department of Employment, Skills, Small and Family Business estimates that there we be very strong growth for this profession over the next 5 years in Australia. Not to mentioned the remuneration for community worker is considered highly reward, from ABS Survey of Employee Earnings and Hours, the weekly payment for community worker is AUD 1,328 (taxable income of AUD 69,056 annually) on average.

*Why choose AuSC? *
The Australian Sovereign College (AuSC) is a quality Education provider based in Hobart, Tasmania – the southernmost island state of Australia. The College has a focus on providing education in Human Welfare Studies and Services, Food and Hospitality and Business and Management, skills I global demand across multiple industries.
Our highly qualified teachers really care about their students and their future careers. They are committed to AuSC’s vision of the College as supportive, dynamic, and innovative, providing students with quality education and multiple career opportunities. Guest speakers, class activities and a fully supported environment, make AuSC stand out from the rest.


----------

